# Par 3's Where is the Wackiest in the UK?



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 17, 2015)

We have all played on some strange Par 3's in our time,
Here are 2 examples of very tough par 3 holes I have played.

1.  Chiltern Forest 8th 160 yards
     Looking at the card it looks like a normal par 3, but no. The 
     Tee shot crosses the 12th fairway and has to rise 100 feet  to 
     a postage stamp green on top of the hill. If you don't get the 
     height, you become a mountain goat, looking for your ball
     in the deep rough, 

2.   Temple GC 10th 235 yards
      Looking at the card it's just a long par3. Until you realise 
      that the green is completely hidden in an old chalk pit , with 
      a bunker in it, you have no idea of flag position, so it really is 
      hit n hope, interestingly the 18th is only 10 yards longer but 
      is a par 4.

What other Mickey Mouse Par 3 holes have you come across ?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2015)

You must have played Ivinghoe..?
The 2nd - a dog-leg par 3?
You can just see the edge of the green from the tee
Quality hole...


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Apr 17, 2015)

15th at Cruden Bay - round/over a mountain.   Or there is one on the front nine at Prestwick which is straight over a mountain with targets on the side to indicate where the green/flag is located.  Tremendous fun though.


----------



## Slab (Apr 17, 2015)

I seem to remember playing one at Dollar or nearby that had a par 3 that seemed to be vertical (think there was also one at Kinghorn, 18th maybe)

Anyway both tee shots were totally blind to not only the pin but the greens too


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 17, 2015)

Routenburn in Largs is another course with a blind par 3 over a mound, hit and hope territory.

Port Glasgow has one that is massively uphill, you can just about see the top of the flag and nothing else.

Meyrick Park in Bournemouth starts with one that is 247 yards off the back plate over a huge gully. If you don't make the carry in summer pretty much anything rolls back down the hill. Basically plays as a short par 4.

Good thread Fragger, another one for par 4's would be interesting too  :thup:


----------



## Robobum (Apr 17, 2015)

A pair of blind par 3s at Painswick in Gloucs. Both about 120yds to bowl shaped greens that are in an ancient fort.

The course is common land with walkers (and doggers ) everywhere. Rumour has it that holes in one are no longer counted as all 4 balls were in the hole when one group came over the top after their tee shots


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2015)

17th at Pinnear is the same as the one at Temple - can't see the green and just aim at a tree in the distant


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 17, 2015)

The 6th and 17th at Stoneleigh Deer Park GC.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 17, 2015)

Slab said:



			I seem to remember playing one at Dollar or nearby that had a par 3 that seemed to be vertical (think there was also one at Kinghorn, 18th maybe)

Anyway both tee shots were totally blind to not only the pin but the greens too
		
Click to expand...

17th and 18th at Kinghorn are visibly impaired par 3s. 18th from the medal tee is 130ft blind toward a car park.
There is a hole on the Lyndoch coursr at Murrayshall in Perth, can remember which number, but its only about 95yrds but the green is higher than it is far. If you miss short your ball just rolls back down to the tee, or beyond.


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 17, 2015)

Paul_Stewart said:



			15th at Cruden Bay - round/over a mountain.   Or there is one on the front nine at Prestwick which is straight over a mountain with targets on the side to indicate where the green/flag is located.  Tremendous fun though.
		
Click to expand...

That par 3 at Old Prestwick is, as you say, tremendous fun! then there is the par 4 17th(?), possibly called 'The Alps' where you drive down a gully leaving a blind mid iron over another mountain to a sloping green with a monster bunker in front - wouldn't want to play either hole every week, but great fun as a one off!

South Leeds has a short(ish) par 3 from a very elevated tee, plays into the prevailing wind which can mean that club selection is a complete lottery for the visitor, too long and you are in the clag, short is ok from memory though there are bunkers guarding the front.


----------



## IanG (Apr 17, 2015)

*3rd @Shiskine on Arran - Crows Nest

*The clue is in the name - it's like chipping up to a Crows nest. 

From the club web site: 


"This is the signature hole of Shiskine and the one that everybody talks about. You must take plenty of club and not go left as you will lose your ball. Plenty of room up the right hand side but you will then face a tricky downhill putt / chip."

I love the imperative nature of what happens if you go left - you WILL lose your ball. 

Great fun course in stunning scenery all the same.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 17, 2015)

Robobum said:



			A pair of blind par 3s at Painswick in Gloucs. Both about 120yds to bowl shaped greens that are in an ancient fort.

The course is common land with walkers (and doggers ) everywhere. Rumour has it that holes in one are no longer counted as all 4 balls were in the hole when one group came over the top after their tee shots 

Click to expand...



:thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			17th at Pinnear is the same as the one at Temple - can't see the green and just aim at a tree in the distant
		
Click to expand...

Likewise the 6th at West Herts - though you get n opportunity to check as you come up the 15th (provided you re on the right side!).

The Shire London has one that could be considered wacky too! 155yd from Whites, 19 yard deep, 3 sides water and always a wind to consider! Wouldn't be a problem mid/late round, but this is the 1st!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 17, 2015)

Ilfracombe 4th is known as The Quarry hole.
75 yards off the whites with a big drop into a quarry if you don't reach the green.
When the wind blows just getting it on the green is a good shot.
It has a severe slope from back to front and right to left,so walking off with a par
is good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We have all played on some strange Par 3's in our time,
Here are 2 examples of very tough par 3 holes I have played.

1.  Chiltern Forest 8th 160 yards
     Looking at the card it looks like a normal par 3, but no. The 
     Tee shot crosses the 12th fairway and has to rise 100 feet  to 
     a postage stamp green on top of the hill. If you don't get the 
     height, you become a mountain goat, looking for your ball
     in the deep rough, 

2.   Temple GC 10th 235 yards
      Looking at the card it's just a long par3. Until you realise 
      that the green is completely hidden in an old chalk pit , with 
      a bunker in it, you have no idea of flag position, so it really is 
      hit n hope, interestingly the 18th is only 10 yards longer but 
      is a par 4.

What other Mickey Mouse Par 3 holes have you come across ?
		
Click to expand...

I'd vote for the Temple one. Silly hole and with a hideous bunker by the green from memory that you have no idea is there if you've never played before


----------



## Bratty (Apr 17, 2015)

Think it's the 5th hole on the Dukes course at Woburn. Par 3 with the green some 50 foot (or feet for some forumers!) below the tee, but usually only measuring 85-95 yards off the tee.

It's a lovely looking hole, just far too short.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 17, 2015)

The 10th at my current club is pretty ridiculous off the whites. 185 to a postage stamp island green. Massive tree on the right partially blocking the green. In comps the large majority just lay up. Would be much better playing it off the yellows and playing it as about 140, would encourage everyone to go for it in one. Just bad design, but it's hardly surprising, quite a lot of that at Horton. Thank god it's cheap.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Think it's the 5th hole on the Dukes course at Woburn. Par 3 with the green some 50 foot (or feet for some forumers!) below the tee, but usually only measuring 85-95 yards off the tee.

It's a lovely looking hole, just far too short.
		
Click to expand...

That's the third and off the whites it's brutal in the wind with vicious green


----------



## richart (Apr 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's the third and off the whites it's brutal in the wind with vicious green
		
Click to expand...

 Hindhead has a similar hole, but probably a bigger drop.

Reading has the opposite type of hole, a par 3, totally blind up hill with just a marker post.


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Think it's the 5th hole on the Dukes course at Woburn. Par 3 with the green some 50 foot (or feet for some forumers!) below the tee, but usually only measuring 85-95 yards off the tee.

It's a lovely looking hole, just far too short.
		
Click to expand...

if you mean the 3rd not sure ive ever played it at less than 100 yds, usually its 120/130 and a cracking hole with a very tough green


----------



## DCB (Apr 17, 2015)

IanG said:



*3rd @Shiskine on Arran - Crows Nest

*The clue is in the name - it's like chipping up to a Crows nest. 

From the club web site: 


"This is the signature hole of Shiskine and the one that everybody talks about. You must take plenty of club and not go left as you will lose your ball. Plenty of room up the right hand side but you will then face a tricky downhill putt / chip."

I love the imperative nature of what happens if you go left - you WILL lose your ball. 

Great fun course in stunning scenery all the same. 


Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 17, 2015)

7th at Gairloch.

91 yards with rocks all the way down to the green and the beach not too far behind it. From memory you cant see much of the green either from the tee.


----------



## DCB (Apr 17, 2015)

12th Hole at Hopeman, The Prieshach. An amazing wee hole that plays differently every time you play it.

See Here


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 17, 2015)

DCB said:



			12th Hole at Hopeman, The Prieshach. An amazing wee hole that plays differently every time you play it.

See Here

Click to expand...

I love that hole, I have hit 3 wood there in the morning and wedge in the afternoon.

Last time I played it 2 years ago you couldn't see the green from the tee because of the sea mist, Such a shame that you now walk back up the same way you went down and not up the other side, It holds up play no end.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 17, 2015)

The 14th at Hunstanton is a bit of a brute. 212 yards and completely blind as you play over the brow of a dune!!  oh yeah and its Stroke 18. 

Tbhe 15th at Cruden Bay as mentioned previously, but at least you can see the right edge of the green so you have some idea of what you need to be doing.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 17, 2015)

IanG said:



*3rd @Shiskine on Arran - Crows Nest

*The clue is in the name - it's like chipping up to a Crows nest. 

From the club web site: 


"This is the signature hole of Shiskine and the one that everybody talks about. You must take plenty of club and not go left as you will lose your ball. Plenty of room up the right hand side but you will then face a tricky downhill putt / chip."

I love the imperative nature of what happens if you go left - you WILL lose your ball. 

Great fun course in stunning scenery all the same. 


Click to expand...

+2   Cracking hole and very quirky with the flag telling people your on the green, when we were standing on the nxt tee, the group behind hit one long it ran down the path and all the way down the bottom ,some second shot that. Again on Arran the 15th or 16th at Whiting Bay has what is a like buried elephant in the middle of the green, get on the wrong side and is impossible to make par


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 17, 2015)

Captainron said:



			The 14th at Hunstanton is a bit of a brute. 212 yards and completely blind as you play over the brow of a dune!!  oh yeah and its Stroke 18. 

Click to expand...

I love the quirky 'traffic light' system on that hole


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 17, 2015)

Keighley hole 11 - Par 3 uphill guarded by a huge Oak (I think) tree. Only about 120 yards but you need a massive shot to get over the thing or shot under it.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 17, 2015)

The 4th hole at Erewash Valley GC in Derbyshire, 92 yds played into the bottom of an old quarry. If memory serves, some people play it off the quarry wall rather than playing directly at the green.

Another is the 242yd 6th hole at Chevin GC, a blind tee shot, to a green with a (dry) moat in front and a steep bank behind.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 17, 2015)

5th hole at Powfoot.  Stupidly long par 3 (258 from yellows!!) every time I've played it, it was into the wind.  Whites are a couple of yards back, but they then make it a par 4, so it's only SI 17!

Nuts.


----------



## Robobum (Apr 17, 2015)

Castle Coombe has the 17th which is about 100ft drop. It's 150 or so yards but it is a chipped wedge at most


----------



## keishdy (Apr 17, 2015)

http://www.royalportrush.com/14th.php

Calamity - 210yard Par 3 @ Royal portrush, I think one of 2 holes I parred that day


----------



## Piece (Apr 17, 2015)

The Addington 13th. 230y off the whites, all carry to land on the green. Forget it if into the wind.


----------



## matt71 (Apr 17, 2015)

two come to mind that I have played:

The 17th castle course- st Andrews - Not as quirky as some have said on here but its about 180 yards over the north sea anything right its bye, bye ball and if you hit too hard will roll through the back into the gorse or through the green into the sea. don't forget you have to battle the wind and stuff up there too  lol 

cant remember the course I played but it was the last one on a society trip last year in Dumfries (maybe Duckster can name it) but it was around 160 yarder up hill, now I say up hill it was virtually vertical. hit it too soft and the ball is lost in rough or hit it too hard will run off at the green at the back. You have no idea where you ball will land as the green is behind a big ledge and if no one is at the top watching your shot chances are it will be lost


----------



## Robobum (Apr 17, 2015)

Piece said:



			The Addington 13th. 230y off the whites, all carry to land on the green. Forget it if into the wind.
		
Click to expand...

A very good par 3, but hardly 'wacky'!!??


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Hindhead has a similar hole, but probably a bigger drop.

Reading has the opposite type of hole, a par 3, totally blind up hill with just a marker post.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a great hole! as is the 3rd @ Woburn.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 17, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Castle Coombe has the 17th which is about 100ft drop. It's 150 or so yards but it is a chipped wedge at most
		
Click to expand...

That was the hole that came to my mind, sums up that course to me. silly


----------



## Mastercracker (Apr 17, 2015)

Anyone played the 17th at Halifax (Ogden)? http://halifaxgolfclub.co.uk/about/

150 yards, with probably a 150ft drop. Cabbage all the way until probs 15 yards short of the green, and bearing in mind you are high up on the moors, theres a 90% chance it's blowing a gale. I had no idea what club to hit.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 17, 2015)

Oldham golf course has 2 (possibly 3) par 3s where you have to use a marker post as a guide.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 17, 2015)

Robobum said:



			A very good par 3, but hardly 'wacky'!!??
		
Click to expand...

Seem to remember someone making par after shanking the tee shot on that one.


----------



## Crawfy (Apr 17, 2015)

The Rockies. The 5th @ Anstruther

_Golfers should beware of Anstruther Golf Clubâ€™s version of Amen corner which comprises a series of 3 challenging par 3â€™s starting with The Rockies (5th) voted the toughest par 3 in the UK! _  (Voted in 2007)

You tee off from the top of a cliff, all sea and rocks to the left as the hole turns right - 245yds !!!!

I fired 3 potatoes into the drink

Almost aced the following hole though


----------



## Duckster (Apr 17, 2015)

matt71 said:



			two come to mind that I have played:

The 17th castle course- st Andrews - Not as quirky as some have said on here but its about 180 yards over the north sea anything right its bye, bye ball and if you hit too hard will roll through the back into the gorse or through the green into the sea. don't forget you have to battle the wind and stuff up there too  lol 

cant remember the course I played but it was the last one on a society trip last year in Dumfries (maybe Duckster can name it) but it was around 160 yarder up hill, now I say up hill it was virtually vertical. hit it too soft and the ball is lost in rough or hit it too hard will run off at the green at the back. You have no idea where you ball will land as the green is behind a big ledge and if no one is at the top watching your shot chances are it will be lost 

Click to expand...

It was Moffat - 9th.  Only 127, but straight uphill


----------



## matt71 (Apr 17, 2015)

yeah that's the one... only 127 thought it was longer than that


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 17, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Think it's the 5th hole on the Dukes course at Woburn. Par 3 with the green some 50 foot (or feet for some forumers!) below the tee, but usually only measuring 85-95 yards off the tee.

It's a lovely looking hole, just far too short.
		
Click to expand...

3rd! Absolutely wonderful hole imo! 135 or so off the Whites (120-ish off TofTD). As already posted, Par 3s don't need to be long to be interesting - Postage Stamp? I believe Par 3s should test distances/clubs/shots that are less likely to be tested elsewhere on the course, so I can forgive the 190-230 yd ones of Pro Tees!

Actually, not particularly enamoured with, though can see a couple of good points to, uphill ones where you can't see pin location or danger. You've reminded me that (from very old memory) there's one of those at your place - 13?


----------



## dewsweeper (Apr 17, 2015)

Mastercracker said:



			Anyone played the 17th at Halifax (Ogden)? http://halifaxgolfclub.co.uk/about/

150 yards, with probably a 150ft drop. Cabbage all the way until probs 15 yards short of the green, and bearing in mind you are high up on the moors, theres a 90% chance it's blowing a gale. I had no idea what club to hit.
		
Click to expand...

Yes,I agree.
Played a 36 hole match there many many years ago.
Cheshire Fire Brigade versus West Yorks.
Crikey we were fit then.
As you say the highest tee shot I have ever played.
Dewsweeper


----------



## Piece (Apr 17, 2015)

Robobum said:



			A very good par 3, but hardly 'wacky'!!??
		
Click to expand...

Just as 'wacky' as some of the holes I'm reading about...


----------



## gazr99 (Apr 17, 2015)

Not sure if it counts as wacky but definitely tough and picturesque is the 11th at Cherwell Edge near Banbury. Off Whites is 235 yards over what can only be described as a ravine. Trees where you won't find your ball all the way down the right and about less than yards past the green is out of bounds.


----------



## Robobum (Apr 17, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Seem to remember someone making par after shanking the tee shot on that one. 

Click to expand...

A lay up dog leg par 3!!


----------



## Bratty (Apr 17, 2015)

fundy said:



			if you mean the 3rd not sure ive ever played it at less than 100 yds, usually its 120/130 and a cracking hole with a very tough green
		
Click to expand...

I've played it twice and both times I was of the very front tees, some 90 yard to the green.

If it plays 110-120 of the back tees, then yes, it would be a good and different hole. Good length with a tricky green.

I'm not suggesting that a part three needs to be more than 150 yards, it's just too short at 90 yards with that much drop.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 17, 2015)

I've got a book called 'Britain's 100 Extraordinary Golf Holes' where some of those already mentioned are listed. 

An excellent book to view some truly bizarre holes.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 17, 2015)

The 9th at Gosport and Stokes Bay is fairly wacky. Played through a narrow funnel of land bordered on the right hand side by an MOD establishment and a fairly incongruous wire fence! Only measures 150 yards but hitting the uphill green isnt particularly easy.


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2015)

Bratty said:



			I've played it twice and both times I was of the very front tees, some 90 yard to the green.

If it plays 110-120 of the back tees, then yes, it would be a good and different hole. Good length with a tricky green.

I'm not suggesting that a part three needs to be more than 150 yards, it's just too short at 90 yards with that much drop.
		
Click to expand...

it plays 120 off the normal tee and 135ish off the backs, ive never played it from the spot you did clearly


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2015)

Bratty said:



			I've played it twice and both times I was of the very front tees, some 90 yard to the green.

If it plays 110-120 of the back tees, then yes, it would be a good and different hole. Good length with a tricky green.

I'm not suggesting that a part three needs to be more than 150 yards, it's just too short at 90 yards with that much drop.
		
Click to expand...

For it to be 90yards would mean playing from the bush area about 30 yards in front of the yellow/red tee

It's 120 to the middle pin , 128 to the nasty one at the back from the yellows

135 from the white tee


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2015)

Paul_Stewart said:



			15th at Cruden Bay - round/over a mountain.   Or there is one on the front nine at Prestwick which is straight over a mountain with targets on the side to indicate where the green/flag is located.  Tremendous fun though.
		
Click to expand...

The cruden bay one came to mind - dog leg par 3 or over the mountain.  Also 2nd at Painswick in Cotswolds


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Hindhead has a similar hole, but probably a bigger drop.

Reading has the opposite type of hole, a par 3, totally blind up hill with just a marker post.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - the drop in the par 3 at hindhad is quite scary


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 17, 2015)

Obviously it doesn't count now but there was one on the old Ascot course, I don't remember which hole but from memory there was a row of trees/bushes accross the hole which obscured the green from view. If I recall correctly, the flag was extra long to enable it to be seen from the tee and the etiquette was for the group who just finished the hole to watch tee shots of the group behind and mark the location of any that ran into the trees behind with a little flag. It was a most peculiar hole


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Obviously it doesn't count now but there was one on the old Ascot course, I don't remember which hole but from memory there was a row of trees/bushes accross the hole which obscured the green from view. If I recall correctly, the flag was extra long to enable it to be seen from the tee and the etiquette was for the group who just finished the hole to watch tee shots of the group behind and mark the location of any that ran into the trees behind with a little flag. It was a most peculiar hole
		
Click to expand...

That was the 7th. Short at around 135 yards or so but surrounded by bunkers and you really had a firm idea exactly where you were aiming


----------



## Bratty (Apr 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For it to be 90yards would mean playing from the bush area about 30 yards in front of the yellow/red tee

It's 120 to the middle pin , 128 to the nasty one at the back from the yellows

135 from the white tee
		
Click to expand...

Right. I'm going to say this once more. I find it too short. From the tees I played off, I was too long with a sand wedge (90 yards when hit full) and the second time I shanked it trying to dial it down. Hitting the provisional with the and wedge went too long again.

I'm more than happy to accept it measures 120 or so, but due to the descent it plays a good bit shorter. For me. And my game.

Maybe I should learn how to hit a 3/4 and wedge, but that's another story.

I find this hole too short, and you will not convince me otherwise.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 17, 2015)

Tongo said:



			I've got a book called 'Britain's 100 Extraordinary Golf Holes' where some of those already mentioned are listed. 

An excellent book to view some truly bizarre holes.
		
Click to expand...

I have this book too.  I think it is a pretty poor golf book actually but am delighted you like it. 

Included in this book is a par 3 at Brighton and Hove GC.  Something like the 5th I think.  Huge drop down to a green in the valley below.  Much bigger drop than Woburn or Hindhead. It is a stupid hole. About 170 yards and its never more than a wedge!


----------



## Robobum (Apr 17, 2015)

There's a par 3 @ Sleaford GC, not long (130ish if memory serves). But theres a 60ft high copse of trees between tee & green and no choice of going round them.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 18, 2015)

Captainron said:



			The 14th at Hunstanton is a bit of a brute. 212 yards and completely blind as you play over the brow of a dune!!  oh yeah and its Stroke 18. 

Click to expand...

I was going to mention that one Cameron.
I reckon that could be a bit of a card wrecker


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I was going to mention that one Cameron.
I reckon that could be a bit of a card wrecker


Click to expand...

Actually it's not too bad as once you get over the brow the ball will run most of the way down to the green. From memory there are a couple of bunkers to be avoided but a big flat green when you get there.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 18, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Actually it's not too bad as once you get over the brow the ball will run most of the way down to the green. From memory there are a couple of bunkers to be avoided but a big flat green when you get there.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely course though Gordon. I'd love to go back and play there again one day.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Lovely course though Gordon. I'd love to go back and play there again one day.
		
Click to expand...

Roadtrip??  

Count me in!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 18, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Roadtrip??  

Count me in!
		
Click to expand...

I see they have a seniors betterball open later in the year


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 18, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			1.  Chiltern Forest 8th 160 yards
     Looking at the card it looks like a normal par 3, but no. The 
     Tee shot crosses the 12th fairway and has to rise 100 feet  to 
     a postage stamp green on top of the hill. If you don't get the 
     height, you become a mountain goat, looking for your ball
     in the deep rough,
		
Click to expand...

The 8th at Chiltern Forest is just as weird from the ladies tee which is at the other side of the fairway that the men cross, near the bottom the hill. The green is above your head and you are looking at a steep grassy wall about 8 feet in front of you. We just have to wedge to the max and hope it goes straight up!


----------



## Tongo (Apr 18, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I have this book too.  I think it is a pretty poor golf book actually but am delighted you like it. 

Included in this book is a par 3 at Brighton and Hove GC.  Something like the 5th I think.  Huge drop down to a green in the valley below.  Much bigger drop than Woburn or Hindhead. It is a stupid hole. About 170 yards and its never more than a wedge!
		
Click to expand...

I like the quirky holes. As a book its probably not much quality wise but it is intriguing to see the more bizarre golf holes out there!


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 18, 2015)

17th at Pinner Hill.
232 from whites, 222 from the reds.

Down hill, downhill and downhill, then a little hop down to the green
You dont have a clue if the ball is long or short. If you are off line, you've lost it


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 18, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Right. I'm going to say this once more. I find it too short. From the tees I played off, I was too long with a sand wedge (90 yards when hit full) and the second time I shanked it trying to dial it down. Hitting the provisional with the and wedge went too long again.

I'm more than happy to accept it measures 120 or so, but due to the descent it plays a good bit shorter. For me. And my game.

Maybe I should learn how to hit a 3/4 and wedge, but that's another story.

I find this hole too short, and you will not convince me otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Forgot to mention in my other reply - being long on that hole is not  good idea! Treacherous back to front slope, along with quite a side one! Was one of the 3 NTPs I got on a BombSquadGolf outing, so my view is probably slightly tainted! :rofl:


----------



## bigslice (Apr 18, 2015)

DCB said:



			+1 

Click to expand...

+2


----------



## Bratty (Apr 18, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Forgot to mention in my other reply - being long on that hole is not  good idea! Treacherous back to front slope, along with quite a side one! Was one of the 3 NTPs I got on a BombSquadGolf outing, so my view is probably slightly tainted! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Being long at the back of the green is one thing. I was in the rhododendron bushes up the blooming slope behind the green.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Duckster said:



			It was Moffat - 9th.  Only 127, but straight uphill
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to that reply. Rumour is a guy scored 28 there , the cliff face hole. Seemingly he finished with a 20 foot single putt.:rofl:


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 19, 2015)

13th at Crail Balcomie... 210yards'ish in distance off the whites, all uphill and all carry to the green where you can't see the flag.

The 16th at the same course is a cut-down version, around 150 yards, but again you can't see the flag due to the gorse that lines the ridge.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2015)

Played Bakewell yesterday.  Their 9th/18th is quite a drop of a par 3.  Tiny green with out of bounds and fields to the right (and spectacular views of Bakewell - as you get from every hole of this tough wee course) - clubhouse way down below to the left.  Maybe not the wackiest - but certainly one where you step onto the tee and go - ooooh!


----------



## richart (Apr 19, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Played Bakewell yesterday.  Their 9th/18th is quite a drop of a par 3.  Tiny green with out of bounds and fields to the right (and spectacular views of Bakewell - as you get from every hole of this tough wee course) - clubhouse way down below to the left.  Maybe not the wackiest - but certainly one where you step onto the tee and go - ooooh!
		
Click to expand...

 Love Bakewell, though their tarts are nothing like the ones you get down here.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 20, 2015)

Another One is the 2nd at Three Locks GC near Milton Keynes
Officially it is 92 yards , but with a 40 foot drop , depending on pin position the hole can be much shorter, when I played it , the pin was 68 yards away, tried a half shot with a 60 wedge, airmailed the green.

Some would say the challenge is manufacturing a shot , others would say it belongs on a pitch n putt course


----------



## Tongo (Apr 20, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Another One is the 2nd at Three Locks GC near Milton Keynes
Officially it is 92 yards , but with a 40 foot drop , depending on pin position the hole can be much shorter, when I played it , the pin was 68 yards away, tried a half shot with a 60 wedge, airmailed the green.

Some would say the challenge is manufacturing a shot , *others would say it belongs on a pitch n putt course*

Click to expand...

Is there a correlation between those who say it should be on a P&P course and those who fail to make par?!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2015)

We have a "pitch'n'putt" as a par 3 short course. Longest hole is 97 yards but there are some great holes on it.
Several holes you're happy to walk off with a par.
Just because a hole is short it doesn't mean its easy or a freak.
Having said that, some most definitely are....


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 20, 2015)

There is a 70 yard par three at sandy lodge which hits onto a green that slopes left to right, and about as steep as the North face of the Eiger.

Stupid hole.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 20, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			There is a 70 yard par three at sandy lodge which hits onto a green that slopes left to right, and about as steep as the North face of the Eiger.

Stupid hole.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, I remember this one.  Utterly stupid hole.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 20, 2015)

This thread is lacking photographs.  They really would brighten it up a bit.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 20, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			This thread is lacking photographs.  They really would brighten it up a bit.
		
Click to expand...

True, but I'm not going back to Sandy lodge just to take a photo!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Love Bakewell, though their tarts are nothing like the ones you get down here.

Click to expand...

You played the course? - if not take the opportunity when you are next there.  Fantastic views and though the par 4s are short they are tough and baffling first time played - and second - and probably third...

MiL lives 20mins drive from Bakewell.  Think I have found what I will do when I have 2.5hrs spare of a sunny afternoon when up visiting her and OH and MiL do their own thing.  Might even check out if they have 'country' membership


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 20, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			There is a 70 yard par three at sandy lodge which hits onto a green that slopes left to right, and about as steep as the North face of the Eiger.

Stupid hole.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't remember this one so I looked at the club website and the flyover. The flag is in a mental position about 2 feet from the edge of the green, surely that is illegal?


----------



## richart (Apr 20, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You played the course? - if not take the opportunity when you are next there.  Fantastic views and though the par 4s are short they are tough and baffling first time played - and second - and probably third...

MiL lives 20mins drive from Bakewell.  Think I have found what I will do when I have 2.5hrs spare of a sunny afternoon when up visiting her and OH and MiL do their own thing.  Might even check out if they have 'country' membership
		
Click to expand...

 Love the area, and will definitely give Bakewell GC a go. I can imagine the views.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Love the area, and will definitely give Bakewell GC a go. I can imagine the views.
		
Click to expand...

Cost us Â£40 for a 4BBB - worth that for the views alone.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Apr 20, 2015)

The 8th at Colvend near Dumfries  The website description is this.....

*"The 8th hole is one of the best par 3 holes anywhere and is worthy of its low stroke index with a burn running all the way across the front of the green and with a bunker to the right.   Out of bounds exists to the back of the green, albeit behind a fence, but the bigger hitters can over-fly the fence if not confident of their distance control."*

The reality when we played was a rock hard green, 180 yards away with a wide burn in front and large mesh fence protecting the road at the back. The only way of hitting it was to do what the locals do.....over club and bounce back off the fence!  Barmy....not sure how that equates to "one of the best par 3 holes anywhere"!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			This thread is lacking photographs.  They really would brighten it up a bit.
		
Click to expand...

This is the 3rd on the Dukes at Woburn which someone mentioned but IMO is one of the best in the country


----------



## IanG (Apr 20, 2015)

OK here's an image of the Crow Nest at Shiskene on Arran I mentioned above.

The squinty marker post is less than helpful too !


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 20, 2015)

IanG said:









OK here's an image of the Crow Nest at Shiskene on Arran I mentioned above. Note the red flag on view is not the pin but a warning flag which tells you when you can play up.

The squinty marker post is less than helpful too !
		
Click to expand...

Great hole on a great wee course - the next (a Par 4) from a raised tee out to a green on a headland is also a smasher


----------



## IanG (Apr 20, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Great hole on a great wee course - the next (a Par 4) from a raised tee out to a green on a headland is also a smasher
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it is - so beautiful and easy looking from the high up tee.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is the 3rd on the Dukes at Woburn which someone mentioned but IMO is one of the best in the country

View attachment 15020

Click to expand...

Looks lovely from the green back to the tee.

But you know what they say: you can put lipstick on a pig...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Looks lovely from the green back to the tee.

But you know what they say: you can put lipstick on a pig... 

Click to expand...


Yeah it's an ugly hole


----------



## Region3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Looks lovely from the green back to the tee.

But you know what they say: you can put lipstick on a pig... 

Click to expand...

Here's the pic I took from the tee down to the green.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 20, 2015)

I wish I liked it. I really do. I just don't.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Bratty said:



			I wish I liked it. I really do. I just don't.
		
Click to expand...

I don't particularly like or dislike it. I just think it's a bit of a novelty.

I remember a par 3 at murph's place with a 10-15' bank just before the green which was sunken and out of sight from the tee. Just a tall marker behind the green to aim at.
Not necessarily wacky, just a little quirky


----------



## Bobirdie (Apr 20, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Routenburn in Largs is another course with a blind par 3 over a mound, hit and hope territory.

Port Glasgow has one that is massively uphill, you can just about see the top of the flag and nothing else.

Meyrick Park in Bournemouth starts with one that is 247 yards off the back plate over a huge gully. If you don't make the carry in summer pretty much anything rolls back down the hill. Basically plays as a short par 4.

Good thread Fragger, another one for par 4's would be interesting too  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Played the port a few times in the last few years. Remeber it was a scramble and we were one of the last games out. By the time we got to that par 3 you have mention, the 13th i think? It was nearest the pin. No one had hit the green all day in a scramble. Ridiculous hole haha


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah it's an ugly hole 

View attachment 15028

Click to expand...

What is the yardage on that.  Looks amazing.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 20, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			What is the yardage on that.  Looks amazing.
		
Click to expand...

If you read back through the thread, you'll find the yardage.
Hopefully, that'll be painful enough to make you dislike the hole too! :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 21, 2015)

Bratty said:



			If you read back through the thread, you'll find the yardage.
Hopefully, that'll be painful enough to make you dislike the hole too! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Not a bit.  Lovely just a flick of wedge.  :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 21, 2015)

The 11th hole at Carluke GC is quite quirky.


----------



## Scrindle (Apr 21, 2015)

I played at Painswick in or near to Gloucester recently.  An odd course with some interesting holes and some bog standard up and downs.  Most of the par 3s were interesting and included 2 completely blind uphill holes that were as much a guessing game as anything else I've played before.

Still, birdied one of them which was nice (the green did slope towards the flag on all sides, however ).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			What is the yardage on that.  Looks amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Well on Wed last week it was a front pin and was 124 to the pin from the yellows - wind was into so played just a touch over that - it's about 136 from the whites.


----------



## matt611 (Apr 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah it's an ugly hole 

View attachment 15028

Click to expand...

Reminds me a little of the downhill par 3 3rd at Burnham Beeches (which by the way I think is a good hole)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2015)

matt611 said:



			Reminds me a little of the downhill par 3 3rd at Burnham Beeches (which by the way I think is a good hole)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think i remember the hole you are talking about - that one is just a little longer but still a cracker


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			What is the yardage on that.  Looks amazing.
		
Click to expand...


I remember playing there with Bobmac, CaptRon and somebody else (can't remember who now!).
We all hit the green.
Only one of us birdied it


----------



## Tongo (Apr 21, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Here's the pic I took from the tee down to the green.

View attachment 15029

Click to expand...

Glorious hole.


----------



## craiglester (Apr 21, 2015)

if you want to play the coarse with the most wackiest par 3s try Cullen GC. it's got at least 4


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 22, 2015)

Several Par3's at tricky ricky could be described as being 'wacky'...


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 22, 2015)

Always find the 6th at Reading a bit odd. Straight up a steep hill to a green where you never know the position of the pin. (unless you send your caddy up to reccy it for you)


----------



## richart (Apr 22, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Always find the 6th at Reading a bit odd. Straight up a steep hill to a green where you never know the position of the pin. (unless you send your caddy up to reccy it for you)
		
Click to expand...

 My father had a hole in one there.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 22, 2015)

Sad man that i am i've begun perusing my course guides! Therefore:

the 5th on the Forest course at Bramshaw plays to a green in a dip that is not visible from the tee. Only the top of the flag is. Problem is a stream runs behind it so one tends to err on the side of caution. Have left my tee shot on top of the ridge more than once! 

Bulbury Woods in Dorset has 2 par 3's in a row, which i would guess is probably not that common.


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 22, 2015)

The 5th hole at Royal Worlington is, in my opinion, just silly. 160 yards long to a green, which, in the summer, is impossible!

A decription of it goes 



			"Fifth hole, 160 yards; Perhaps the greatest one shot hole outside the United States and certainly the most British of all holes: Take what shot you may, this unadorned hole invariably triumphs, standing proud century after century. From the tee shot which charmingly plays across the fourth green to the final putt, it commands every ounce of the playerâ€™s attention. Otherwise, even the very best players can look foolish as they wreck their card during a medal round (of which there are mercifully few at Royal Worlington). A former captain of the club once found the green with his tee shot, only to hole out in 8. The green is long and narrow with essentially three levels. Though 26 paces across, the left and right third of the green slope off to their sides, leaving a desperately narrow shelf on which a ball might stay.To the left is large hollow known as Mogâ€™s Bog that once was a water hazard but is today just the start of many fives. To the right of the green is another rather steep slope leading to a stream that occasionally catches a ball. Level fours here during competition over the course of a year wonâ€™t harm your chances."
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 22, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Bulbury Woods in Dorset has 2 par 3's in a row, which i would guess is probably not that common.
		
Click to expand...

Stoneham has 3 par 3's in 4 holes  :thup:


----------



## Tongo (Apr 22, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Stoneham has 3 par 3's in 4 holes  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Havent had the privilege of playing there despite it being no more than 15 mins from where i live!


----------



## Tongo (Apr 22, 2015)

Wellow has a couple of interesting ones: the 3rd on the Ryedown course has a tree directly between the tee and the green. The upper branches are lopped off but it still requires a well struck shot to clear it whilst you cant see the green at all on the 3rd of the Embley 9 and only the top of the flag. 

Winterhill near Maidenhead features a 120 yarder which slopes severely on all sides so you're either putting for birdie or facing a nightmare uphill chip. And there's a narrow isthmus of plateaued land that goes from tee to green.


----------

